

XBox-Controlled Military Robot Can Lift 150 Pounds [video] - seminatore
http://mashable.com/2012/02/07/xbox-controlled-military-robot-can-lift-150-pounds-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
timthorn
It gets direction from an Xbox controller - that's a bit different to being
Xbox controlled!

